# MTD/Montgomery Ward TMO-33917A Stalling Issue



## ttgxc (May 16, 2010)

I am new to the forum. I am having a problem with my 1986 Montgomery Ward Tractor with a 11hp Briggs and Stratton engine. The tractor starts up fine and runs well for the first 15-20 minutes. After that it begins stalling every 30 seconds or so, but if I push in the brake/clutch it comes back on. I have changed the fuel filter, but still the same. It feels like it is getting starved for gas. I don't see much gas flowing through the filter. Carburetor looks fine, but do you think the issue is still with carburetor?


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Could be:

1). water in the gas. This E10 attracts water.

2). clogged gas cap vent.

3). carb needs cleaning.


----------



## ttgxc (May 16, 2010)

thanks for the tips, I will check them out


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

is your fuel tank under the seat , might be the fuel pump


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

All fuel filters arent the same- i had some issues with a fram fuel filter ( for a car- but carburated motors) - it kept having stalling issues like yours- i ditched the filter bot a OEM screen style and hadnt had any issues since.

Another thing to check is the vent on the gas cap, the fuel lines ( yes rubber does detiriorate over the years) - as a simple check on my stuff, i replaced from the filter to the carb with a clear tubing to make sure it does indeed flow.


----------

